# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for October 2017

## spellbee2

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Ask someone from a dream to tell you something about yourself that you don't know. _(DropTherapy)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Sing a song. Points if you can act out the lyrics as you sing. _(ThreeCat)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Enter a race against various DCs and win. You can use whatever you want to win the race, but so can the DCs! _(Cookino)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Call out a question or intent - anything you want - towards the "awareness behind the dream" _(Patience108)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Create a monsoon or rainstorm that gives rise to an explosion of floral growth! Explore the crazy and wondrous flowers you just made! _(RavenOfShadow)_


* OCTOBER'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)


1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Say something out loud.
5. Take a slow, deep breath and feel the air fill your lungs.
6. Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
7. Run your hands through your hair.

----------


## AshkoreDracson

Hmm, I think I can get behind the Advanced Task II this month, this is my first attempt at doing any task of the month/year at all.

----------


## woblybil

By Spellbee 



> Put your Pumpkin Spice Lattes down for one gosh dang second, because it's October!



 First: don't drink Pumpkin Spice Lattes without rum in them.
Second: Leave the pumpkin out  ::yddd::

----------


## LucasPotter

Definitely gonna give the Basic ones a try!  :smiley:  I'm so out of practice, though...  ::disconcerted::

----------


## RelicWraith

Nailed Adanced Task ii. I didn't really prioritize this one before sleeping, and yet, it was the only one I could recall during my dream. Funny how things work out. I should note my slight alteration in wording when I spoke out my intent in dream, though I strongly doubt that would be grounds for disqualification.

right?


*Spoiler* for _TOTM October Advance ii - 'Awareness Behind the Dream'_: 




I then thought of doing TOTMs, of which the 'awareness behind the dream' task was readily in mind. "Awareness beyond the dream", I called out, "what should I see? What should I dream?" Cue immediate warp. I find myself in a billdboard-2.5d room, its ceiling, floors, and walls all appearing as rocky tiles made of water. Realistic waterfalls leaking throughout the structure contrasted this otherwise contrived sight. And yet, when I passed through these cascades, I felt nothing. When I looked at my right hand, I saw it was replaced by a hand-shaped mouse cursor.




Full Dream Log: Log 885 - Contrived Cascades - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Gedackt

Gonna try this tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Cookino

Cool, my suggestion got chosen. I want to race on a warpstar. Also some pretty cool tasks here, I might try advanced 2 or bonus if I can raise my LD count.

----------


## AshkoreDracson

Just completed Advanced Task II!


*Spoiler* for _TOTM October Advanced II - "Awareness behind the Dream"_: 



Every single thing went abstract as before, but even further to the point that I couldn't distinguish anything at all and I got sucked into this light vortex, I felt like I was going faster than the speed of light, but then it got quite calm and I was pretty euphoric.
It seemed that I was in this infinitely huge tunnel and I became pretty lucid at this point, I obviously wasn't going to do my other dream goals, especially not in such a state, but then I remembered that I could do the DreamViews task, which was asking the awareness behind the dream a question or something.

So what a better question to ask in such a state: "What is real?".
Initially no response for about severeal seconds, but then I heard a very reassuring voice echoing in the distance telling me: "There isn't such a thing as a true reality, what's real to you is what you cherish and hold dear in your heart."

After a little while I finally got out of this state and I woke up outside this time, still with the girl and Bob, I talked a little bit about my experience and then I took yet another whiff of that JBZ.




Link to my dream entry

----------


## NyxCC

Love the tasks! Will definitely give them a try!  :smiley:

----------


## Seabatt

I think the beginner tasks are the only things I haven't really prioritized (Like, at all). I haven't really tried to engage any of the five senses at all in my dreams, since I was more interested in doing "cool" stuff than anything else. 


brb gonna go lick a wall and eat a doorknob

----------


## Roguetta

Basic Task i - Ask someone from a dream to tell you something about yourself that you don't know - Success - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/roguetta/october-5th-longest-night-82541/

*Spoiler* for _Part of Dream_: 



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/roguetta/october-5th-longest-night-82541/[/URL]]



> I nod and go to walk outside through another door, when I suddenly remember a dream challenge. I go back to mom and first ask if I may ask her something, she replies yes and I ask her what do I not know about myself? She responds that it's a good question and as she leans back in the chair to think, I wonder if she'll say anything at all. But she does and comes to the conclusion that I'm "flimsy." I did ponder that for a bit and finally thanked her, I tried to remember my second challenge but failed and assured myself I didn't have to rush things.

----------


## LucasPotter

> Definitely gonna give the Basic ones a try!  I'm so out of practice, though...



So I got lucid last night, but control wasn't all that great... and I spent the whole time trying to figure out what the challenge was.  ::disconcerted::  Until I remembered!

...last month's challenge. I was about to summon a clone of myself when I woke up.  ::hrm:: 

Maybe next time, eh?  ::lol::

----------


## RelicWraith

Got Basic ii Monday morning.


*Spoiler* for _TOTM October Basic ii - 'Sing a Song'_: 




Suddenly, the structure begins rumbling, while a familiar tune sounded in the background. The title song for Power Ranger's, to be exact. For extra amusement, I had it seamlessly switch to the Broforce theme. This, in turn, caused a huge karaoke screen to rise up behind the meatcutter's counter, though tiny, illegible text rendered that terminal moot save for the extravagence of it all. As I prepared to sing, a number of other patrons (mostly college/university-aged kids) flocked in to chant along with me. Despite many of us being off-tempo, it was a whimsical moment all the same.




Relevant Link: Log 900 - The Sampling Extravaganza and Other Assorted Stories - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## spellbee2

If you have your wings, it's now time to vote for November's TotMs: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ml#post2220538

----------


## Roguetta

Relevant Link: Oct. 23 Helping out a friend - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task ii + points? - Success_: 



"I got a little disappointed because my plan wasn't working and I wouldn't get the bonus task done or the other advanced task done, so I figured I'd just do what I could and I started waltzing around and dancing as I sing "Singing in The Rain". Throughout the song I kept looking up and doing shifty dance movements, hoping the drizzle would pick up into a storm. "


 Technically I did act it out, but under diminishing conditions. 


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task - Failed_: 



"But I stopped short of the door, I had just remembered that I might not have another lucid dream by the end of the year so I wanted to get some tasks in and I'd thought of a way to do practically all of the rest in one go. So I walked back and ignored the fact that the corgi had disappeared, instead I looked up and focused on the sky. With the task in mind of making it storm and grow flowers, I spoke out to the sky and asked politely if it would rain. Nothing happened at first and I pleaded again for it to rain, a few raindrops fell into my hand and I smiled which seemed to encourage it to drizzle. However it did not pick up and nothing was growing"

----------


## NyxCC

So far only at the attempt stage  :tongue2: 

Basic i: asked DC mom to tell me something about myself I didn't know - got a lot of DC gibberish, couldn't make any sense of
Advanced ii: asked the dream to teach me something - nothing came out of it...although I had some englightening dream related thoughts after wake 

Still a week to go - going after the singing and race tasks. Maybe a singing race? ::tunes::

----------

